# Esox lucius 75gal Sunken Wood River (05/08 update- NEW PLANTS & FISH! 56K beware)



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

This is my current new setup project and I thought I would share my journey.

Its a 75gal 48"x18" Aqueon

Equipment
Light: 4x65watt coralife aqualight with Current 6700/10000
Filter: Eheim 2028
Powerhead: Koralia 3
Heater: Hydor ETH 300w
CO2: Pressurized GLA system (cant afford it yet)

Substrate: Eco Complete
Decor: Large wood pieces, to simulate fallen tree
Flora: Still planning, but mostly fairly easy stuff, lots of anubias on wood, ferns, swords, glosso, val, ambulia, rotala etc.
Fauna: Probably bolivian rams, corys, plecos, otocinclus, tetras, farlowella, shrimp


Here is the first pic, just painted background, spraybar, and intake. 
Substrate just arrived, great deal from petsolutions.com, 17.99 a bag and I only paid 15 for shipping for 8 bags
I have the wood, and have been playing with scapes, will take some pics and ask for opinions


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good, Thats alot of substrate!

Oh and that is the exact same tank im looking for


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

With your username I was expecting a Northern Pike (or at least a pickerel) on your fish list! Now that would be a fun native tank - probably need at least 150 gallons though.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

KevinC said:


> With your username I was expecting a Northern Pike (or at least a pickerel) on your fish list! Now that would be a fun native tank - probably need at least 150 gallons though.


i tried a couple of times to raise juvenile pike and muskie with no success, they are very difficult to keep alive as fingerlings or yearlings, someday I will try again, I have a 125 that i need to setup again someday...


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Well the update is I have my new RO system on the way, so the setup should start this weekend, before then I would like to pickout my hardscape. I started a thread in the aquascape forum, please check it out and give me your thoughts.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/84792-75-gal-woodscape-advice-help-pic.html#post814674


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

What's the Korilla for, current? I love river type tanks.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Tamelesstgr said:


> What's the Korilla for, current? I love river type tanks.


you got it, going for an amazonian tributary biotope


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be awesome! 
What kind of fish is in your profile pic... a big steelhead? Looks like fun!


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*Insult to injury?*

Not only does he have a cool moniker but in his avatar he is holding what looks to be a BEAUTIFUL Onchorhynchus mykiss or is it an O. kisutch? Alaska? B.C.? Oregon? Washington? Unless you are very good with photo shop, I don't think it is the Root River! Very nice. 

I'm looking forward to watching your progress on this tank. I too like the biotope concept for aquariums.

stu


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> Looks like it's gonna be awesome!
> What kind of fish is in your profile pic... a big steelhead? Looks like fun!





nkambae said:


> Not only does he have a cool moniker but in his avatar he is holding what looks to be a BEAUTIFUL Onchorhynchus mykiss or is it an O. kisutch? Alaska? B.C.? Oregon? Washington? Unless you are very good with photo shop, I don't think it is the Root River! Very nice.
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching your progress on this tank. I too like the biotope concept for aquariums.
> 
> stu


 Thanks for the comments

Ya definitely not the ROOT

Thats a big Coho salmon, or Onchorhynchus kisutch, nice call nkam. I spent last summer in Alaska doing my research on aquatic insects in the coastal ponds, and a whole lot of fly fishing. 

There are some really cool aquatic plants up in those ponds, I should do an Alaskan pond biotope, but I would need a serious chiller. But there are some really neat three spined sticklebacks (Gasterosteus aculeatus) that would be cool to raise.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

I was guessing BC,Montana, or Grand Tetons on another thread., but i was looking at the mountains not the fish


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*aquatic insects and fly fishing...*

Does anyone else see the link here? Hmmm... Were you skating flies for that silver? And yes, I think you would need a good size chiller for that Alaska pond/stickleback biotope! But not as large a chiller as for a stream trout tank. What kinda trout are you thinking about for your stream tank? Brookies? Goldens? I've always wanted to do a tank like that too. But you are correct about needing a large chiller for that as well. Not to mention a large volume of water, VERY efficient filtration, and lots of flow! If you went with brookies you could have chilled chars. 

Did you get a chance to start your river tank yet or are you being disciplined and still waiting for the weekend? I have a hard time waiting went I get it in my head to start a project. Good luck.

stu


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

nkambae said:


> Does anyone else see the link here? Hmmm... Were you skating flies for that silver? And yes, I think you would need a good size chiller for that Alaska pond/stickleback biotope! But not as large a chiller as for a stream trout tank. What kinda trout are you thinking about for your stream tank? Brookies? Goldens? I've always wanted to do a tank like that too. But you are correct about needing a large chiller for that as well. Not to mention a large volume of water, VERY efficient filtration, and lots of flow! If you went with brookies you could have chilled chars.
> 
> Did you get a chance to start your river tank yet or are you being disciplined and still waiting for the weekend? I have a hard time waiting went I get it in my head to start a project. Good luck.
> 
> stu


I am planning to do brook and brown trout if I ever do that tank, someday I hope...

So I have the eco complete and wood in, just waiting for the RO to show up today so I can fill it up, I will post pics as soon as I do:thumbsup:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics! 

We tried 3 small brookies in my friends 300 gallon tank here in NC. The temp was about 65. They went bazerk and kind of spazzed out, so we took them out and fed them to a saltwater eel. 

He also has two 2.5lb rainbows in his small pond in the back yard (delayed harvest fish, not wild). We expect they can stay for about another month until temps reach the 60's. They were eating pellets until we threw in a school of golden shiners (so we call them here.) You should see these trout crush those fish. It changes my whole attitude for trout fishing this year. I'll be trying much larger minnow immitations, like the EP flies I use in saltwater. 

Anyway, I'll quit rambling... just happy to talk to some other fisherman:thumbsup:


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*straight r-o?*

Hey Esox! 

May I call you by your first name? Are you planning to use straight ro or are you going to mix it with your tap? Inquiring minds want to know. I use 1:1 r-o to tap for my 55 with dwarf pikes, bolivian rams, von rio tetras, otos, and bn plecos. Not too hard and not too soft. Plants and fish seem to be doing ok.

Freddie, if you switch to ep flies, clousers, deceivers, and the like, I can pretty much guarantee that you will not catch as many trout. But the ones you do catch will average much larger. Just remember, "all fisherman are liars except you and me and sometimes I'm not so dang sure about you". Good luck.

stu


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> Looking forward to the pics!
> 
> We tried 3 small brookies in my friends 300 gallon tank here in NC. The temp was about 65. They went bazerk and kind of spazzed out, so we took them out and fed them to a saltwater eel.
> 
> ...





nkambae said:


> Hey Esox!
> 
> May I call you by your first name? Are you planning to use straight ro or are you going to mix it with your tap? Inquiring minds want to know. I use 1:1 r-o to tap for my 55 with dwarf pikes, bolivian rams, von rio tetras, otos, and bn plecos. Not too hard and not too soft. Plants and fish seem to be doing ok.
> 
> ...


First tank talk: I plant on using straight RO water with Seachem Equilibrium. I want my water to be soft, as I plan on making this a Amazonian biotope, and the fish find it much more to their liking. I am aiming for 6.6-6.8, which I should get just with the wood in my tank. The RO is installed, great unit off ebay, but the dang ball valve leaks so I have to get a replacement... I will fill the tank anyway and just deal with the drip until I can get a replacement. 

Second fishing talk: I dont tell many people this, but I fish streamers about 75-80% of the time for trout, and in most situations I not only out fish my partners in numbers, but streamers always catch the bigger fish. Check out some patterns like the sex dungeon, slump buster, anything with rabbit strips, Im talking up to size 2. Trust me, trout are predators, and if they have the choice to eat one sculpin instead of 10000 insects they will do it in a heartbeat:thumbsup:


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*good mornin'*

Coffee in hand, cigar lit, contemplating pending projects and responding to posts in tpt. Life could be better only if I were in Florida flinging flies for fast saltwater fishies! :thumbsup:

Do you plan on having a sump of some sort to store water until you need it? A sump with a pump? Or are you bringing out the bucket brigade for water changes? I hate buckets and jugs. Of course, that may have more to do with my advancing age and broken down body than anything else. Let's just say I have a greater aversion to physical labor than I did 25 years ago. 

My tap water isn't too bad and I can get the parameters you are seeking by using that 1:1 tap to r-o I mentioned. The only thing I don't like about r-o is all the waste water. At least in the summer I can put it on the lawn and plants. My water change water goes there too. But in the winter... kinda hard to put all that water on the yard unless I want a skating rink.

So are you starting this weekend? Do you have all your plants? Sorry for all the impertinent questions.

Cluggly stripper - an unholy morph of the clouser, ugly bug, and bunny strip leech
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/IMGP0839.jpg

Deceived ghost - a b**tard child of Lefty's Deceiver and the inimitable Grey Ghost by Carrie Stevens.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/IMGP0817.jpg


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think there is anything better than people who keep planted tanks and catch fish on the fly also. 

Fastfreddy - we should hook up and catch some fish sometime.

Here is the bucktail I came up with around Thanksgiving this past fall. Many fish have fallen pray to it. It is just about the only fly I have fished since. 









<~~~~~~~ Heading over to the aquascaping thread to stay on track.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Esox lucius said:


> Second fishing talk: I dont tell many people this, but I fish streamers about 75-80% of the time for trout, and in most situations I not only out fish my partners in numbers, but streamers always catch the bigger fish. Check out some patterns like the sex dungeon, slump buster, anything with rabbit strips, Im talking up to size 2. Trust me, trout are predators, and if they have the choice to eat one sculpin instead of 10000 insects they will do it in a heartbeat:thumbsup:


Lovin this talk! I'm a streamer guy too, especially in fast water. I worked in a fly shop through 4 years of college. Streamers were always my go-to on the vise during down time on week nights. Love me some zonker strip!!! Sure have enjoyed the chat with you and nkambae. Nkambae, the cluggly stripper looks like a winner. Esox, the slumpbuster brought up nothing but xxx on my computer! Sounds like a badass fly!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> I
> Fastfreddy - we should hook up and catch some fish sometime.
> .


Wings, let's go fishin'!


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

OK! Big day today. RO Finally hooked up and after a day and a half the tank is filled... Im going to need a booster pump, and still havent set up a reservoir for water changes, but time is on my side, yes it is! Still waiting on my inline heater, been on backorder from f&s for 1 month

Went to the LFS today and picked out the first new inhabitants, here is the list:

Anubias barteri v. "Nana" x2
Cryptocoryne wendtii- I split one large plant into 10 smaller plants
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus bleheri v. "Compacta"
Echinodorus amazonicus

Looking much better now, hoping to get some more plants in soon, planning on some different varieties of Anubias, vals,Tiger Lotus, some needle leaf java fern and some mosses to start. Anybody got any they want to sell?

Here it is, excuse the bubbles


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*excellent!*

Great start. I was hoping you would be able to get going on this tank over the weekend. Are you planning to get some stems and floaters to suck up some nutrients while the tank is getting started? Did you have some mulm and bugs from a preexisting tank with which to seed the 75? I'm looking forward to more details.

stu


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

nkambae said:


> Great start. I was hoping you would be able to get going on this tank over the weekend. Are you planning to get some stems and floaters to suck up some nutrients while the tank is getting started? Did you have some mulm and bugs from a preexisting tank with which to seed the 75? I'm looking forward to more details.
> 
> stu


I am going to try some floaters, I may try some creeping jenny that I can propagate from my other tanks, and I will be getting some vals. I didnt take anything from my other tanks this time around (but this is how I have always cycled in the past). Since I was starting this with RO I just wanted to keep it a singular system, plus I am not in any hurry with the cycle. I need some time to get everything in order (RO reservior, heater etc.), before I am ready for fish. I have some needle leaf java, some more anubias and moss on the way, so that will keep me busy for a while. I may run my moveable HOB that I use for cycling to this setup for a few days, just to help it along a little though.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Big week so far

Lots of new plants, starting to look like a habitat now.










left side









center









right side









Updated plant list
_Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri v. "Nana" 
Anubias barteri v. "nana petite"
Cryptocoryne crispatula v. 'Balansae' 
Cryptocoryne wendtii- I split one large plant into 10 smaller plants
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus bleheri v. "Compacta" 
Echinodorus amazonicus 
Lysimachia nummularia
Limnobium laevigatum
Microsorum pteropus
Taxiphyllum alternans
Vallisneria asiatica
_ 
Here is my tentative fish list, still working this one out, love to hear your thoughts:

12-16 small tetras (black neon, silver tip, or rummynose)
6-8 larger tetras (black emporer or penguin)
6-8 marbled hatchetfish
4-6 bolivian rams
2 german rams
2 Peckoltia sp. 
8-12 Otocinclus
1 royal Farlowella
8-10 pygmy corydoras
6 Corydoras sterbai

Cherry and amano shrimp likely as well


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

It's looking so good! I love how you split the vals so some are behind the wood and some are in front. It gives it a very natural flow.

This is the first time I have ever had the pleasure of seeing a tank with plants that I've grown in my own tank, and I have to say it is really fun! I'm sitting here looking at the red in the Crypt balansae, thinking, "wow, the red shows up so nice in the sea of green!" And I'm loving how the vals add movement to the plants. 

I'm in love with that piece of driftwood and how you opened up the area beneath it with a valley. I hope the plant in front of it doesn't hide that area.

This is really pretty. I can't wait to watch it grow!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Esox lucius said:


> Here is my tentative fish list, still working this one out, love to hear your thoughts:
> 
> 12-16 small tetras (black neon, silver tip, or rummynose)
> 6-8 larger tetras (black emporer or penguin)
> ...


I'm not familiar with all the fish on your list, but the tetras at the beginning just call for rummynose to me. I think the red, black and white would really pop against the background of wood and green plants. Plus, they're really great fish.

I'm not crazy about either of the larger tetras or the marbled hatchetfish, but that's just personal taste.

The rams will be fabulous! I can't wait to see the tank with them!

I think I'm seeing a theme when I look at the colors of the Peckoltia, as compared to the larger tetras and the marbled hatchetfish on your list. They're all sharing a black/white coloring. That might actually make the colors on the other fish pop out even more. My only concern would be that having a lot of fish with the same coloring might cause them to blend in together too much so that their differences might not show up as well.

I know nothing about royal Farlowellas, but looks like a very interesting fish!

8-10 pygmy cories won't even show up in that large of a tank. I have 10 in my 29g tank, and it's hard to find them in there. I had trouble finding 5 in a 5g tank! They really are small. I'd ether skip them all together or make them really come to life with some crazy number like 50 of them in there. They are fun fish with their wiggly little bodies swimming around and checking out every tiny space.

I'm curious to know why, out of the hundreds of different cories out there, did you decide on Corydoras sterbai? Just curious. I'd be more of a panda cory person myself, sticking with the black/white theme and because I think their white coloring would show up better, but I think just about any cory would love that tank and look good in it. :smile:


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

tank is looking real good and natural. i love the contrast with the big wood and plants and black substrate. imo, some albino cories would look amazing but really any cory would look good. and for the tetras, im fond of lemon tetras, but rummynose would look equally as good.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Complexity said:


> It's looking so good! I love how you split the vals so some are behind the wood and some are in front. It gives it a very natural flow.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had the pleasure of seeing a tank with plants that I've grown in my own tank, and I have to say it is really fun! I'm sitting here looking at the red in the Crypt balansae, thinking, "wow, the red shows up so nice in the sea of green!" And I'm loving how the vals add movement to the plants.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like it too so far. I am trying not to be a gardener too much, which is hard, cause it is human nature to do so. I tried to place most of the plants as natural as I could, every time thinking "where could this plant tank root? how might this plant group/expand in a natural ecosystem. I am hoping that feel will come across, it may be a little jumbled, but hey, a river isnt organized in human terms.

You will probably see a theme in all of my tanks, and that is wood. The reason I have gone that way goes back to natural systems. In any body of water sunken/fallen/flooded wood plays an integral role for fish. It provides cover, a good place to raise young, a place to ambush prey, a place to warm up, a place to cool down, and a place to eat things. When living in a body of water, fish will almost always relate to wood if it is available. I hope that better describes my intentions with this setup, and really all of my setups.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i agree with what u said about wood. same thing applies to live plants. i remember when i first really got into fish tanks. i got a 55 gallon and a ton of plastic plants and after i set it up it was boring and i didnt know why. then, a yer later, i set up my current 46 gallon and its been planted since day 1. the fish/shrimp etc seem so much happier and natural with the plants and wood. i feel sorry for all the ppl out there with fake ornaments in their tanks. they dont know what they are missing!


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Complexity said:


> I'm not familiar with all the fish on your list, but the tetras at the beginning just call for rummynose to me. I think the red, black and white would really pop against the background of wood and green plants. Plus, they're really great fish.
> 
> I'm not crazy about either of the larger tetras or the marbled hatchetfish, but that's just personal taste.
> 
> ...


I do like the rummys, they are at the top of the list, but the black neons just always catch my eye at the shop. 

The larger tetras are much cooler in person, and I have always wanted to do hatchets, and this is the perfect setup for them I think. The marbled actually have the most color out of the available species.

I do love rams, I have them in my 30, and just want more!

I do have a tendency to pick less vibrant fish, I think it is the ecologist side of me. I plan on getting one pleco black/white, king tiger L-66, and one black/orange L-075 or L-114 or L-273, so hopefully Ill have a little color:redface:

The farlowellas are great fish, excellent algae eaters and very cool body shape/fins, I highly recommend them for a planted tank.

I love the idea of a huge school of pygmies, I think I just might do that, and possibly skip the other corys.:thumbsup:
I have always liked C. sterbai, very nice patterning, different enough from the super common species, I dunno they just look neat to me.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

organic sideburns said:


> i agree with what u said about wood. same thing applies to live plants. i remember when i first really got into fish tanks. i got a 55 gallon and a ton of plastic plants and after i set it up it was boring and i didnt know why. then, a yer later, i set up my current 46 gallon and its been planted since day 1. the fish/shrimp etc seem so much happier and natural with the plants and wood. i feel sorry for all the ppl out there with fake ornaments in their tanks. they dont know what they are missing!


I couldn't agree with you more:thumbsup:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I must admit that my taste in fish changes over time. At first, I didn't like rainbows because of their body shape. I preferred a more traditional shape. But when I saw them in person, their personalities won me over. So now I have some!

I tend to pick vibrant fish because I just love looking at the brilliant colors. So we're very opposite in our tastes. However, I can very much appreciate a tank that's different from my own personal tank.

Your L066 is going to a real treat in that tank! But the three others you listed will get pretty big. The L075 and L114 grow around 9"-10" in size while the L273 gets to nearly 12" long. I don't think any of these would do well in a 75g? I'm using PlanetCatfish for info. Click the links to see the sizes they say they'll grow to.

I have just one pleco. He's been with me for nearly 2 years. In fact, he's been with me through all sizes of tanks until I finally got the 75g for him. He's a L204. I really like him! He's a wood eater which I like, too. Take a look at this picture of his tail. It's so beautiful!

A very large shoal of pygmy cories would be fabulous! They may even successfully breed in the tank for you without you having to do anything. Now wouldn't that be something. A colony of pygmies!

If you get that many pygmies, you will have to get me a ton of pictures so I can enjoy them through you!

Excellent point about fish and driftwood.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I was your L066 after looking at your last picture. There is so much depth now, the picture is almost 3D. I am looking forward to seeing this tank develop. Great job!


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Complexity said:


> I must admit that my taste in fish changes over time. At first, I didn't like rainbows because of their body shape. I preferred a more traditional shape. But when I saw them in person, their personalities won me over. So now I have some!
> 
> I tend to pick vibrant fish because I just love looking at the brilliant colors. So we're very opposite in our tastes. However, I can very much appreciate a tank that's different from my own personal tank.
> 
> ...


Ya I think after considering it the pygmy shoal is the ticket, I will be working on that one...

Huh, the site I was looking at listed those two plecos at 8" max, guess I will keep looking for numero dos, your L204 is awesome! very nice, I must admit at have always been a pleco junkie, I have longed dreamed of a 200 plus gallon tank with as many plecos as I could raise in one tank:icon_eek:



sewingalot said:


> I wish I was your L066 after looking at your last picture. There is so much depth now, the picture is almost 3D. I am looking forward to seeing this tank develop. Great job!


Thank you for the kind words:biggrin:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I am really going to look forward to a huge shoal of pygmy cories! That will be incredible to see! If I hadn't already stocked my 75g beyond capacity, I'd consider doing it too. Maybe I could add to my shoal of 10 in my 29g to maybe 20 or 30? It would be interesting to see how they behave in such a large group.

I simply stumbled into my L204 by accident. They had him mislabeled and I was clueless, but I loved his markings. I had to search to finally identify him. He was the last one they had, hiding underneath a clay pot. While he hides most of the time, he will come out into the open where I get to truly enjoy him. Today, he was eating the driftwood stems that are sticking up. He just laid there for awhile, much like a leopard in a tree. Really nice!

Those plecos may only get to 8" in a tank. It's hard to tell. It's best to look up more than one source. But I also question sources that are have a conflict of interest in that they're trying to sell you something. I like planetcatfish as a source because it links to people who have the pleco in question and can read their comments about their experiences (if they made any). There's also a plecofanatics.com site that may have more info, too. They're just not quite as organized.

I can't say that I'm a pleco junkie. Many don't do a thing for me, mostly the common ones. But some are just so striking and unique that I can't help but love them! And I have to admit, a huge tank filled with many large, mature plecos would be incredible!

Okay, so we've figured out your next tank! Pygmy cories for this one and a 200g tank pleco junkie tank for your next one! :hihi:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just looking through the plecofanatics.com site, and they also show the plecos as being the same size as planetcatfish with the only difference being L114 which they say will get between 12"-15" long!

They do have some good info about their temperament which is very important when considering putting multiple plecos together. Some can be very territorial.

Here's a link to the Lnumbers listing. You may have to register to see it.

http://www.plecofanatics.com/articles/browsecategory.php?c=3


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Complexity said:


> I was just looking through the plecofanatics.com site, and they also show the plecos as being the same size as planetcatfish with the only difference being L114 which they say will get between 12"-15" long!
> 
> They do have some good info about their temperament which is very important when considering putting multiple plecos together. Some can be very territorial.
> 
> ...


Thanks vicki, good stuffroud: Fish are going in very soon, the cycle is done:icon_mrgr Added some new anubias sp., a c. wendtii florida sunset, just need a few more plants and I will be set for a while, looking for tiger lotus 1 red, 1 green, and flame moss. Anyone bought moss from ebay, some great deals on there just curious how the stuff turned out?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What?!? You added more plants and took no pictures? No fair! Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

ask and you shall receiveroud:roud:

please try to ignore the limno in the front, i threw it in to suck up any ammonia from the introduction of the new inhabitants











bolivian rams and pygmy corys, a match made in heaven









2 of the rams










some of the school of 18 so far:biggrin: hard to photograph so many moving objects:redface:









the gang's all here









newbies

Anubias hastifolia
Anubias lanceolata
C. wendtii "florida sunset"

5 Mikrogeophagus altispinosus
18 Corydoras habrosus

I need lessons on DSLR and photographing fish in aquariums:icon_redf


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

omg those cories are so tiny! makes me want to get some for my new 12 gal i just set up. nice rams as well, really amazing fish!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be watching to see how your C. habrosus do. My pygmy cories have not done well. They are dying, one by one, for no obvious reason. This is my 3rd try with the same results; although, they're dying much faster than ever before.

I actually like the markings on the C. habrosus better. They look in credible in your tank!


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Complexity said:


> I'll be watching to see how your C. habrosus do. My pygmy cories have not done well. They are dying, one by one, for no obvious reason. This is my 3rd try with the same results; although, they're dying much faster than ever before.
> 
> I actually like the markings on the C. habrosus better. They look in credible in your tank!


I have habrosus in my 30gal, they have done well, only lost one in transition, and are a blast to watch, very entertaining. So far all 18 are doing great in the 75, enjoying their large space! 

Gotta get some Otos ASAP, got some surface diatoms on the Anubias leaves i want to get in check


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I love your tank. It looks really great. If you are looking for a smaller pleco try L201. They are nicely colored and remain 5-6 inches. Also green phantoms forgot the L-number would make a nice addition. Obviously L46 is also a very good idea, but the pricing on these little fish is just ridiculous. 

Great work so far.


----------



## nkambae (Feb 26, 2007)

*lookin' good!*

I like what you have done thus far. Wood is good and looks very natural. I too have seldom seen orderly deadfalls in streams and rivers. I especially like the rams and how nicely they have colored up. I think they look their best in in densely planted tanks rather than the wide open, brightly lit tanks which seem to be the norm in fish shops. I think also that yours is a large enough group in a large enough space to exhibit some interesting territorial and breeding behaviors. 

I just put a trio of Bolivians in my fiancees 38 after they were ejected from my 55 by a broody pair of Crenicichla compressiceps. So now I am looking forward to watching them breed in her tank instead of mine.

Are your cories the habrosus or pygmaeus variety?

If you haven't purchased your tetras yet don't forget the often overlooked Von Rio tetras. Nice red coloring to contrast with the green plants and they shoal very well. I have a group of 18 in my 55 and they really don't like to be very far away from each other. I'm sure they feel encouraged to stay grouped together by the aforementioned C. compressiceps that are their tank mates! 

Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to watching your progress.

stu


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice plant additions! Looks like a new tank. Gotta love the limno's ability to get rid of excess nutrients. I love the rams and pygmies. The third picture is my favorite. The ram looks like it's protecting the little cory. Great job. By the way, I like the pictures. They are very crisp. Once you get the hang of the DSLR you're really going to make me look bad.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

nkambae said:


> I like what you have done thus far. Wood is good and looks very natural. I too have seldom seen orderly deadfalls in streams and rivers. I especially like the rams and how nicely they have colored up. I think they look their best in in densely planted tanks rather than the wide open, brightly lit tanks which seem to be the norm in fish shops. I think also that yours is a large enough group in a large enough space to exhibit some interesting territorial and breeding behaviors.
> 
> I just put a trio of Bolivians in my fiancees 38 after they were ejected from my 55 by a broody pair of Crenicichla compressiceps. So now I am looking forward to watching them breed in her tank instead of mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody for the kind wordsroud:

I will check out those von rios for sure, I saw some panda tetras the other day that also were neat, too many choices!!

I decided to go with the habrosus, I have had really good luck with them in my 30, and I got a good deal on them from a breeder. They are a blast to watch.



sewingalot said:


> Nice plant additions! Looks like a new tank. Gotta love the limno's ability to get rid of excess nutrients. I love the rams and pygmies. The third picture is my favorite. The ram looks like it's protecting the little cory. Great job. By the way, I like the pictures. They are very crisp. Once you get the hang of the DSLR you're really going to make me look bad.


Thanks for saying so, I have gotten decent at outdoor and wildlife photos, but the aquarium thing is WAY different. I really want a macro lens too:icon_roll
The nice thing about DSLR is you can take as many pics as you want and you arent wasting film:thumbsup:


----------



## IntegraJoe (Feb 20, 2009)

Esox lucius said:


> I am planning to do brook and brown trout if I ever do that tank, someday I hope...
> 
> So I have the eco complete and wood in, just waiting for the RO to show up today so I can fill it up, I will post pics as soon as I do:thumbsup:


I have raised 2 brown trout that were smolt sizes. I had them for a year before they jumped out. Browns are a lot easier to keep than rainbows because they can survive in slight warmer temp waters. You need a chiller for rainbow trout.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Been a while since I last updated, just trying to get my last semester of grad school classwork behind me. The tank is coming along very nicely, with a lot of new plants and fish. Had a little bout of ick on the hatchets, but I took care of that. Otherwise things look good and I am very happy with it.roud: Been dosing with Barr non-co2 methods and algae has been kept to a minimum/none.

Here is the current list:

Flora
Anubias barteri
Anubias barteri v. 'angustifolia'
Anubias barteri v. ‘Coffeefolia’
Anubias barteri v. "Nana"
Anubias barteri v. "nana petite"
Anubias hastifolia
Anubias lanceolata
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne crispatula v. 'Balansae'
Cryptocoryne lutea
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Cryptocoryne wendtii- I split one large plant into 10 smaller plants
Cryptocoryne wendtii "florida sunset"
Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus bleheri v. "Compacta"
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Lysimachia nummularia
Limnobium laevigatum
Microsorum pteropus
Nymphaea zenkeri 'red'
Nymphaea zenkeri 'green'
Riccia fluitans
Sagittaria subulata
Taxiphyllum alternans
Vallisneria asiatica

Fauna
5- Mikrogeophagus altispinosus
18- Corydoras habrosus
15- Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
7- Carnegiella strigata
1- Sturisoma aureum
1- L129 Hypancistrus debilttera (best ID)
5- Otocinclus affinis


The pics

FTS









Right









Left









Center









Tetras

















Royal Farlowella









Marbled Hatchetfish


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I loooovvveee your black neons!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice set up, well done


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

looks fantastic and seems much larger than a 75. your fish are shoaling well. it must be very nice viewing in person


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Dollface said:


> I loooovvveee your black neons!


Me too, arent they great?!



yikesjason said:


> very nice set up, well done


Thanks!



hydrophyte said:


> looks fantastic and seems much larger than a 75. your fish are shoaling well. it must be very nice viewing in person


I have spent a number of hours just sitting and watching this tank, the tetras, hatchets and rams make for some great entertainment, better than the crap on TV thats for sure:icon_roll


----------



## guitarsrmine (Mar 15, 2007)

Your tank is a winner!! I could sit for hours and gaze at it! 5 stars!!!!


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

Esox lucius said:


> Royal Farlowella


Firstly, adore the tank and love how its grown. I too have a Royal Whiptail like this one. Do you find yours spends most of the day looking out? Mine lives at the front of the tank and has trained me to feed her


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome pics! roud:roud:


----------

